# Afraid of the rain



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello, need some additional advice. My 11 week old V Bryce is afraid of the rain. Before we put him into his crate for bedtime we usually go outside for one last potty, never an issue. He is generally in and out in 5 minutes. Tonight though it was raining, and in the past we found out that he is afraid of the rain. I carried him out to his potty place, being nice and positive, trying to make him relaxed and unafraid. he was squirming and whining. Second I put him down, he kept pushing and leading back to the house. I coaxed him with treats and praise, nothing. After 40 minutes of whining and barking we went inside and he peed on the doorway once we were inside. Am I expecting too much from an 11 week old? What can I do to make him not be afraid of the rain?


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

We have the same problem with Bella, it rained all day yesterday so we had to make her go for a wee when normally she goes out on her own. We brought an umbrella!! Sounds ridiculous but anything to make her go out. She is 15 weeks and it is getting easier, I shut the back door and stand outside(getting wet) with her and putting her on the grass where she normally goes to the toilet and she eventually goes. 11 weeks is very young still and I think most dogs hate the rain, sure your pup will get there. The things we do hey.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't think 11 weeks is too young for Bryce to have consistent potty training.  I think it might not be fear of the rain so much as a strong dislike of the rain. My Willie boy doesn't care much for rain, either, and he is about five years old now. Once he figured out he could still hunt when it's raining, it doesn't keep him inside any longer. He knows I'll towel him off once he comes inside. Just keep up the good work with Bryce!


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Pippa does not love the rain, but she is much better with it now. One thing we have done is to make sure she goes out for off-leash walks while it is raining. She loves running around and "hunting" rabbits and chipmunks, so the love for that has outweighed the discomfort of the rain. And that has carried over to when we have to run out in the yard for a quick bathroom break.

When she was a little puppy, we also used an umbrella and I also sang songs to let her know I thought the rain was WONDERFUL (and could she hurry up and potty please?! ). Remember your dog is already learning how to study and read your every move. The more you can act like the rain doesn't bother you, the more likely the dog will be able to act the same way.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Agree with others. Take an umbrella. I say the potty words and otherwise ignore the pup until they go. As soon as their done, extreme praise and back to the house. Once they're older they'll learn to hold it longer to avoid rain and when they can't take it any longer they'll bolt out, do there thing, and bolt back. Except for maybe poo. Dozer never seems to have to do that bad enough in the rain. Ha ha.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh and if you want you might let the pup off the hook if you think the rain will stop or slow and wait until you know they REALLY need to go. Even if you have to get out of bed. It's only sometimes.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Yep, agree with everyone else. Oquirrh acts like a baby when it's raining, "Oh, I can't get wet." When he was a pup he would pee under the awning, so that he wouldn't have to get wet. Like someone else said, hunting and running can always be done in the rain, but potty breaks are a different story. The umbrella is a great suggestion. Or if you have any grass that is covered by an awning, take him to that spot.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sam was very much afraid of rain. 
I put him on leash and we both went out in the rain. 
Last year rained almost every day in from March to May... sad. 
The whole back yard was flooded in some places and we had to step in puddles and deal with the rain. We went potty in water :'( 

I had a small yellow showel from the dollar store, placed under his bum every time he pooped. And he pooped loose...

Those were hard days but I miss them... Now he goes on his own no matter rain or snow.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Jasper still doesn't like to go potty in the rain. Like others, he has no problem running/hunting off-leash in the rain (unless it's a huge downpour). But he'll hold it until he almost bursts before he's willing to go pee or poop in the rain. Especially poop. I've never actually seen him poop when it's raining before. The umbrella doesn't help us--I think it's less about the wetness and more about the noise or dullness in smells. Not sure, really. But it can't hurt to give it a try! I have actually just stood outside with him for almost 30 minutes in the rain, standing there, ignoring it, singing, talking, laughing, etc. And I know he has to go, because he's the one that asked to go out. But nope. Nothing. Even though it will get us in the house faster, he refuses to go potty in the rain. It's weird.

He also doesn't like to go in puddles. He will go around or jump over them. But he likes splashing and occasionally swimming in lakes/ponds/rivers! And he hates getting in the shower to rinse off. His water preferences are very confusing. I've mostly just learned to try and wait out the rain, or wait out his bladder. Eventually he just has to potty, and usually there's a 5 minute break in the rain to do our business.


----------



## Maxx (Dec 17, 2011)

Maxx does not like going out into the rain either. He's 9 months old and up until now we have placed him out there and stood with him while he looks at us as if to say " how long we gonna stand here?". I have found that when it is raining its best to let him go in the front yard. Part of the grass in the front is covered with an awning so he gets some relief from that and does his business. There has been the occasion where he has gone on the front porch but mostly goes on the grass that is covered by the awning. Keep trying and you will find what works best for you guys


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Agree with everyone else - and have a couple of off-the-wall suggestions.

When you look out the window and see it's raining, say something happy.

If you wear a raincoat or boots or use an umbrella, make sure you use them when it's not raining a few times, too.

If you have ever used a squirt bottle to let Bryce know he did something wrong, don't use it again.

Not sure these will help, but you seemed in a 'ready-to-try-anything' frame of mind.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Your pup will outgrow most of the puppy fears by one year of age. Don't push them to overcome them or you might make it worse, they'll overcome them on their own.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

We had some issues in the rain too... But living here in the UK we really don't have much choice but to go no matter what. 
We brought Elza home in January, she was out in February. Rain, snow and the rest. This year so far all we had is extreme rainy days.
I'm not saying she likes the rain now but not as bothered as before. There were times when she would sit down on walks, protesting against it but I got soaked too so I just carried on walking as if it's not happening.... We always gave her a nice warm shower after a very rainy day and a good rub to dry her. After a while she was ok and knew to stand by the bath to get the shower too!  
Although the quick peepoo breaks are different! She wouldn't like to go out at all, so the rain actually helps cos she does her business so quick that we would only be out for 5 mins and she's done. 

I think you just have to behave as any other time when it's not raining. Dogs can sense our feelings and if you're unsure what your dog might think of it she/he will feel the same way. 
Have a purposeful walk and do loads of happy things when it's raining.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

My oldest V. Sophie will NOT go in the rain unless I go with her and hold the umbrella! :


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Finch doesn't care for the rain either... she isn't fearful of it, she just doesn't like to get wet from rain. On rainy days, I see her keep going to the door checking to see if it is still raining. She'll ring her bell to go outside if she thinks it has stopped. But when it comes to pools, ponds and puddles, she is ALL over those!


----------

